
LEO - Literate Programming editor in Python - jacquesm
http://webpages.charter.net/edreamleo/front.html
======
rbanffy
This looks very interesting.

Since I use Emacs, I feel obliged to say everything it does could be turned
into a major mode with a couple modules, but then it would be no surprise.
After all, Emacs is a very nice OS.

I think I will give it a try ;-)

No. Not writing a major mode for Emacs. I will try this editor.

~~~
jacquesm
I've done a project (50 k lines or so) in Leo and I miss it, currently using
'intellij'.

Leo helps you to go seamlessly from outline to documentation to code. And back
if need be, clones are especially useful, think of them as alternative views
of the same text.

A bug fix will document the fix, have the code for the fix and the test for
the fix in one spot, but because they're just clones of nodes elsewhere that
is also the active code.

very elegant. Took me a while to getting used to. I wished that the IDE makers
would adopt some of these concepts. It would make for much more readable code.

